# Mis Conejas



## kellyjade (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcometo Sophie and Apollo's blog for the new year! This is where I willchronicle all of their pictures and stories of2007.

I'll startwith the pictures from Apollo's birthday,Jan.25.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 7, 2007)

Sophie y Apollo son conejos muybonitos. (Pero, mis conejos so las mejores del mundo). Me gusta las fotos del cumpleanos. 

Sorry, I couldn't resist from the title, lol.


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 7, 2007)

Here is their new NIC cage that I built a coupleweeks ago. It was inspired by Trixie's cage.(Thanks,Denise!) They loveit!


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 7, 2007)

And just a couple more pics I got today of the girls.


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 7, 2007)

*missyscove wrote:*


> Sophie y Apollo son conejos muy bonitos. (Pero,mis conejos so las mejores del mundo ). Me gusta las fotosdel cumpleanos.
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist from the title, lol.


lol missysove, I actually had to translate what you said with BabelFish. I was only pretending to know Spanish,hehe!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi kellyjade! You've got some beautiful bunnies there :bunnydance:

I removed your duplicate thread for you.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 8, 2007)

*kellyjade wrote:*


> *missyscove wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sophie yApollo son conejos muy bonitos. (Pero, mis conejos so lasmejores del mundo ). Me gusta las fotos delcumpleanos.
> ...


Sra. Valenzuela would be so proud of me, lol. I consideredjust writing a translation, but I didn't want to insult your spanishskills, whoops. 

Before I got my bunnies, and then when I did get them, my friends and Iwould have spanish bunny-related conversations. Mostly abouthow my buns are cuter than my friend's.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 8, 2007)

I love your rabbits - and I have a twin to your lionhead.....so very cute!

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh wow. So cute. I am going to be making a NIC cage. How do you rate the bottom of yours. That is whatI have in mind.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 8, 2007)

Very adorable bunnies!!!

I LOVE the pink NIC cage!:bunnydance:


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks. A Sophie twin? I'd love to see her (him?)...:jumpforjoy:

Jade-- the bottom of the cage is working well for me; it's easy toclean and it was easy to attach. The linoleum is stick on tiles that Ibought individually so it was really cheap. 

Today Apollo and Sophie got to play with snow that I brought inside ina big rubbermaid container. I got the idea from Dawn (aurora369). Itwasn't very nice snow, just loose ice crystals but they had some fun.I'll try it again sometime when there's fresh snow.

I took a lot of pictures. Apollo hopped in and out of the containerabout ten times and pushed the snow around with her paws. Sophie spenta lot of time circling the container and looking in, and went in itabout 4 times.  



















































And an extra 'just cause she looks cute' Sophie pic 





And I got a video! :bunnydance:
She actually pees in it at one point, :shock: I have no idea why...so that was the end of the indoor snow experience...haha


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow, you have beautiful bunnies. Great pictures. I love Sophie. Can I have her please?

Susan:apollo:


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh wow! They look like they had so much fun!!

I love the condo too. Do they enjoy the covered litterbox? I think that would work well if the bunnies actuallyused it.


--Dawn


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 10, 2007)

SOOOSKA* wrote: *


> I love Sophie. Can I have her please?


Sophie said she is flattered, but she heard that Canada iscovered in a lot of the same cold stuffthat she discoveredtoday, and that's a little scary. 

aurora369* wrote:* 


> Do they enjoy the covered litter box?


They do like the box, I got it because Apollo used to dig thelitter out of the box but she could dig in there all she wants. Shedoesn't do it anymore so now they have a regular uncovered box too.It's pink,of course...


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 10, 2007)

what a spunky pair of bunnies you have there!!
I love the still shots of some crazy bunny antics going on


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 12, 2007)

Yesterday I filmed the bunnies a lot just doing their usual bunny things.:bunnydance:
The first one Sophie got right up in the camera and twitched her cute little nose for a bit, so funny.





And then I give them some craisin-like treats in this one. Photobucket wouldn't upload it so I put it on youtube.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDSw6WREtLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDSw6WREtLc[/ame]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 12, 2007)

Very cute videos. Are you sure you can't ship Sophie to me? LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 14, 2007)

In celebration of Valentines day I baked thegirls heart-shaped bunny cookies.I only gave them one each, and Sophiesaid I was being stingy and that she might consider flying to Canada,ifyou sign a contract saying she can have as many of these as she wantsevery day.






I wanted to get a good picture of them snuggling for today, but theyhad an argument Sunday night and just got over it today.It happenedwhen my cat Tokyo pushed their bedroom door open and Sophie got out. Iwent over to the door and Apollo watched Sophie hop back in the room,and then took an aggressive stance and lunged at her. She chased heraround the room really fast but didn't catch her, and Sophie hid in abasket in the corner. I'm guessing Apollo didn't know that Sophie hadleft the room, and when she saw her come in she didn't recognize her orsomething and thought she was an intruder. Sophie stayed in the basketa long time and when she came out, Apollo started chasing her again andpulled out some
of her fur. So I took Sophie and put her in the bathroom and let hercalm down, and then went and got Apollo and put her in there too.Apollo was perfectly normal and nice to sophie in the bathroom. I wentand got their litterbox and food and left them in there for a while.When I put them back in their room, Apollo went back to chasing Sophie,even though I put Sophie in there first and changed the room around abit. So, I put Sophie in the cage,and then Apollo, and they werefine,no aggresion at all. The next day when I opened the cage door,Apollo came out but Sophie was too scared to come out all day. Tuesday,Sophie came out after a long time,but then Apollo tried to catch heragain and Sophie ran back up to the top floor of the cage.
She came out again later that night, and Apollo _finally _left heralone. Today was the first whole day since that they've been gettingalong. I'm so relieved. I felt really bad for Sophie because she didn'tunderstand why Apollo was suddenly mad at her and she was so scared. Ididn't really understand it either;it seemed like such a small thing tocause Apollo to react like that after they've been bonded for over 9months and lived in the same room, and they run around the rest of thehouse sometimes too; Apollo has seen Sophie come in the room before...Idon't fully get it.:?
Today Apollo has been nice to her though, she groomed her a lot butwhen she tried to get Sophie to groom her she got nervous and ran away.It will take a little time for Sophie to be fully comfortable aroundher,she's only a little wary of her and she seems relieved,she did adbf this morning. I hope nothing sets Apollo off again that makes hersuddenly not want to share her room. :sigh


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 14, 2007)

Cute bunnies! Where did you get that cute little tan hut/bed?





-_ Amy_


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Amy, the bed is from WalMart. It sets uplike a tent and it folds flat. It came in a circular travel bag.My catlikes to nap in it and the bunnies run in and out of it and binky.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 15, 2007)

How much was the bed? I just tried lookingonline and they don't advertise it. I hope my walmart has one! It looksso cute and fun.


_- Amy_


----------



## gwhoosh (Feb 15, 2007)

Aww your bunnies are too cute for words, and Ilove their cage as well because it's so pink and girly ^.^ I wish I hadsnow to bring to my bunny. Maybe she peed because she thought it was astrange new brand of litter?? They are so cute, I want to play withthem!


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 15, 2007)

lol,thanks gwhoosh.She probably thought it was some type of cold sand.

*undergunfire wrote: *


> How much was the bed? I just tried looking online and they don'tadvertise it. I hope my walmart has one! It looks so cute and fun.
> 
> 
> _- Amy_


The bed was kind of pricey for walmart, $25. I spent one of myChristmas gift cards on it.It was on anuppershelf in the cat/dog aisle where they have all the otherbeds. I think its called Paws-itively chic palace.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you! I'll have to look for it!

_- Amy_


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 17, 2007)

Guess what day itis...*Sophie's Birthday!:balloons::toastingbuns :trio :littlecake**:bunnydance:**:balloons:

Happy 1st Birthday Sophie!






























*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 17, 2007)

[align=center]*Happy 1st Birthday Sophie*[/align]
[align=center]*:balloons::bestwishes::toastingbuns:group::birthday:airborne:*[/align]
[align=left]*Those pictures are too cute.*[/align]
[align=left]*Susan and the Gang*[/align]


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 17, 2007)

Yaaay! *Happy Birthday Sophie!:bunnydance:*


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 17, 2007)

Aw, happy birthday! :bunnydance:
:balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons:


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm finally updating this thing! :bunnydance: I took a lot of pics today to make up for not posting any for almost a month.





Sophie contemplating the jump to the first floor

























This is their new-ish pink bed on their top floor.



















DBF!














Aww...
























bunny butt!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

SOO Cute! 

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## naturestee (Mar 13, 2007)

Great pics!

Want a girly Apollo look-alike? The Petsmart in Sheboygan hasone through their partnership with the Humane Society. Poorgirl has been at the shelter since November, which is a really longtime for the rabbits here. She seemed really sweet though andwas trying to lick my hubby through the plexiglass.


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 13, 2007)

Aww,poor bunny... I'm in Granton,almost fourhours from Sheboygan,otherwise I would be tempted to go see her. I hopeshe gets adopted soon...

-Kelly


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 14, 2007)

Just adding this video I got last night of Apollo.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

Aww canApollo come for a visit. I promise Apollo will go home...eventually....

:bunnydance:Aliciaand The Zoo Crew!(2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Mar 15, 2007)

Yay! Flop and wiggle! Fey and Sprite do that too. It's so cute.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 15, 2007)

Hehe, how adorable!!

Your Sophie is stunning, I'm a fan of lionheads and have an obsession with solid black rabbits.:inlove:


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 15, 2007)

heheh, Alicia, Apollo wouldn't know what to do without her Sophie to cuddle with and boss around.
I'm happy I caught that on video,but I should've had the camera ready sooner because she was doing crazy binkies right before.
Thanks Michaela! I looove black bunnies too.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

I swear Apollo will go home....

:bunnydance:Aliciaand The Zoo Crew!(2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 16, 2007)

More pictures! And a video. They each do a binky.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEJsi5mOXvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEJsi5mOXvM[/ame]


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 19, 2007)

Sophie hates Mondays.


"Mom,I'm trying to sleep,put the camera down..." 




_"I said put that camera down right now!!"_


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 19, 2007)

That second picture is priceless. She looks like the Killer rabbit.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 20, 2007)

HAHAHAHAH. I LOVE that last picture!



_- Amy_


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh my god! So when are they coming to visit me?

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 26, 2007)

I took the futon out of the bunnies' room lastnight because I wasn't using it and it was just taking up space. Theyreally loove all the extra space now! They were binkying really highlast night, and I saw Sophie DBF four times sinceyesterday,which is way more often than usual, too bad the camera wasdead...Anyway, I have pics from today!



*Did you say banana puffs?













And then I let my cat Tokyo in, because he was scratching at the door and wanted his pictures taken. 






Tokyo being goofy




Looking pretty









Apollo approaches the intruder...




Apollo asserting her dominance




Tokyo pretending he's not scared..he ran away right after.




Sophie avoids conflict and lets Apollo and the cat work it out. 



















And back to the condo to chill for a bit









Yeah, I know I'm handsome.




Sophie dreaming...she does this all the time; falls asleep and starts leaning to one side..then snaps awake.
*



*

*


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2007)

I just looooove Sophie:inlove:





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 27, 2007)

:bunnydance:Thanks! Could that be because she reminds you just a little of your Madilyn?hehe...



--Kelly


----------



## mezeta (Mar 27, 2007)

ahhh I love the pic of Appolo's birthday, thecake is fantastic did you make it yourself? whats in it? If not wheredid you get it? Would love to get one for my buns b.day.


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks mezeta,the cakewas just aregular littlecarrot cake I got from the grocery store. Igave them the middle piece with the carrot on it, and we ate therest.They only nibbled at it a little, Apollo wanted to eatthe candle instead.



--Kelly


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, she does remind me a bit like my Madilyn:love.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 28, 2007)

We clipped nails tonight! I got my mom to helpme, it's so much easier with two people.I'm glad that's overwith.Apollo always gets very upset, then forgets about itwhen it's over (with the help of treats,of course) and Sophie doesn'tfight at all once I catch her, but afterwards she keeps her distanceand thumps at me if I get too close.:whatevahUpside-downbunny pics,yay! don't mind the teddy bear pajamas,hehe.

We did Apollo's first. They reeaally needed it as you can see.

















Then Sophie. It was easier to get pics of her.






Look at those fluffy FEET!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 28, 2007)

Aww! I love the last picture of Sophie and the first one of Apollo.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 4, 2007)

Monday night I had to run to the store and getsome simethicone because Sophie had a gas attack, she lookeduncomfortable and didn't want to eat much, I picked her up and hertummy was hard.I massaged it and she totally tranced out,then I got her to eat some kale. I was surprised at how easy it was togive her the meds. After I gave her 1 dose, she perked up and was backto her normal self.:elephant:I think I will make a first aid kit forthe bunnies now.

I took about a gazillion Easter pics today.:bunnydance:Theyliked the "photo set",they kept tossing aroundtheflowers and trying to burrow into the eggs in the basket.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2007)

Awwww! Your buns are sooo adorable. I love these pictures!

I wish I could do easter pictures with my bunnies....they are too "binky! binky! binky!" for that though.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2007)

Very awesome. Love those pictures


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Amy and Alicia! I used food props to get them to stay on the set...there are carrots and banana puffs in the basket. 





--Kelly


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2007)

Haha I use food to!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2007)

I could probably get the boys to stay.....but Madilyn does't care about food much...she'd rather binky away:shock:.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 7, 2007)

Just adding these few pics...

"do I have something on my ears?"













"La la laa, grooming my beautiful fur..."






"Now go away, it's time for my nap."






"I'm booty-licious."









"Why don't_ I_ have my own private condo??"


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 7, 2007)

Great pictures! I LOVE the third one of Sophie.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Haley (Apr 7, 2007)

How did I manage to miss so many beautifulpics?? Your babies are just adorable. I love the Easter photos. Ireally want to take some, but Ive come down with a terrible cold andcant get in the mood. Your photos are just beautiful. 

I love this one:






They are just the cutest!


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you Amy and Haley!
I love watching Sophie groom, she's really dramatic about it, it's so funny.
I hope you get well soon, Haley! Easter Tumnus pics would be so cute.:agree





--Kelly


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 8, 2007)

inkpansy:[sub]*Happy Easter! inkpansy:
from Kelly , Apollo:bunnydance:, andSophie:bunnydance: 
*[/sub] 

 Me and the bunnies had Easter this afternoon when I got home from my aunt's house.:bunnydance: 

These are pics of them checking out their basket. After eating some of the grass and herbs on 

top,they took out a hay cube and the bunch of apple twigs to chew onand then resumed their lazy afternoon lounging around.


----------



## Haley (Apr 8, 2007)

They are so adorable!I love their Easter basket. Looks like they had a wonderful Easter


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 9, 2007)

What an awesome Easter basket! 

Did you put it together or did you buy it already-made from somewhere?





_ - Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## binkies (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow! I better not let my girls see that. They will be packing up their bags on the way to your house!


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 9, 2007)

Hehe, thanks guys! Amy, I put the baskettogether myself. I thought about buying a pre-made one, but they werelike $30 plus shipping,:shock: and I got some of the things at thedollar store and walmart.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks, Kelly. I will go to Walmart tomorrow and see if I can find anything like what is in your basket.

I just always get worried if they are treated or not.




_ - Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Michaela (Apr 9, 2007)

I just love yourtwo Kelly, that are soooadorable!:inlove: (and so spoiled!)


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 10, 2007)

Today is......


 :toastingbuns :bunnyheart:rainbow:Sophie's 1 yearGotchaversary!:rainbow::bunnyheart:toastingbuns

:bunnydance::elephant: :jumpforjoy::balloons::jumpforjoy: :elephant::bunnydance:
 
 It was a year ago today that Ibrought my beautiful PrincessSophie home!:inlove:
That day, I walked into a pet store, just looking for toys for Apollo.It was Easter time and the store had lots of baby bunnies, but I wasmagnetically drawn to one little black fluffball. It was love at firstsight, and I knew she had to be mine.:bunnyheart I just love her moreevery day, and I'm so happy she came into my life!:sunshine:

Sophie when I first got her:



























Sophie today:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2007)

HappyGotcha Day SweetGirl.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 10, 2007)

Happy GOTCHA DAY!! I think I rememberwhen you got Sophie... wow, that doesn't seem like so longago... She's looking great... and that Easter basket is sogorgeous I want one for myself!!! 

__________
Nadia


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day, Sophie!:kiss:



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I know, it doesn't seem like it's been a whole year...she looks so baby-ish in those old pics.


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 11, 2007)

Today we had a vet appointment for Apollo'sitchy ears. It looks like she caught ear mites from my cat. They gaveher a shot of Ivermectin.Sophie came along for moral support,but she had to get a shot too, for prevention. I really hate watchingthem get shots, I think they hurt Sophie.We have to go backon the 30th for a follow-up injection. While I was waiting for thedoctorIput Apollo on the exam table, and she triedjumping back into my arms. I picked her up and she just snuggled intome. She actually wanted me to hold her, she usually hates being held.All the nurses were ooh-ing and aww-ing over them.Theygained weight since October; Apollo went from 3.9 lbs to 4.6 lbs, andSophie went from 3.7 lbs to 4.4 lbs, they kept the 2 ounce difference.They are definitely not happy with me right now. They ran up to the topfloor of their condo when we got home and they've been pouting up thereever since. Such little divas.:rollseyes


----------



## binkies (Apr 11, 2007)

They wont holda grudge long. You aresuch a good mommy to them both! Sorry I missed the gotcha daysooooo.........:balloons:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 12, 2007)

That is the thing that scares me....my fiance's mom's cats.

They go inside and outside, and I worry that they will bring fleas or something into the house and give it to my bun buns.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you, binkies. They didn't come out till 11 pm.:shock:
Tokyo is indoors only, so I don't know how he got it. I guess he could have had it since I got him, the lady I got him from
had lots of indoor/outdoor cats. :dunno:




--Kelly


----------



## binkies (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't much of anything about ear mites, but if I was guessing that would be a pretty good bet.


----------



## kellyjade (May 8, 2007)

It' been a little while, so I have lots ofpics. I took most of them with my old camera. We got a bale of oathay from a farmer, andnow the buns have decided that theywill only eat that, and only have the occasionalnibble ofbagged hay.:rollseyes 

We had our follow-up vet appt. on the 30th, that went well. One of thevet techs asked if Sophie was an angora.:whatevahWe got asandbox! They love it, but I have to keep scooping out the spots wherethey peed.:disgust:Oh, and I finally took out theuglycardboard step up to the top level of the cage, because Isaw they were jumping up without using it. There's more room on thesecond level now. Okay--pics!























































































































And two videos! They love this ball, and Apollo can throw it really far.







Soph does a binky at the beginning of this one--


----------



## binkies (May 9, 2007)

Those are GREAT pictures! I just love the ones of Apollo eating the hay. The look of "do you mind!"


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 7, 2007)

some quick reconstruction...

May photos


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## kellyjade (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## kellyjade (Jul 7, 2007)

Ok, now an update.My computer stopped working while the forum was down, and I just got it fixed last Thurs. Panic ensued when I went to my old RO bookmark and it still wasn't there, but I Googled Rabbits Only andthe new forumcame up. I can't believe I survived twenty-something days without RO, lol.

So, some stuff happened whileI was gone. I turned 18 on the 13th of June, and last Tuesday I signed a lease to move into an apartment close to the college I'll be going to,about 30 minutes away from my mom's house, where I live now. I'm so excited. I'm looking for someone with a truckto help move my stuff, and me and the buns will move in sometimethis month. I can't wait to have my own place.:biggrin2:

Heresa fewpics from June of Apollo & Sophie, they are doing great, just assweet and spunky as always.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 8, 2007)

Aww! They are both very adorable!

And congrats on getting your own place!


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks, Silvie!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 8, 2007)

Kelly, Sophie's face is a gag in almost every pic you have of her, haha.

What a cutie, both are adorable! Awesome pics! Apparently, the bonding is going great! 

Edit to add: It says your link is no longeravailable for the vids...


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks, Crystal! I know, people usually laugh when they meet Sophie, much to her disdain, lol. Oh, they've been bonded for over a year, I must have confused you somehow.I'll try to repost the videos and see if they work...


----------



## binkies (Jul 8, 2007)

They are a lovely pair!


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 9, 2007)

A few more pics from last night.  The no flash setting on my Fuji makes the pictures blurry,sorry.:? I need a new camera..I'll try to use my mom's Kodak next time.


























I got a yawn video! hehe I was so proud.


----------



## binkies (Jul 10, 2007)

They are just so precious!!


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks Binkies. I love my girls so much.
I'm putting a few more pictures on in a bit, just have to upload them.


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 14, 2007)

Sophie is a silly girl. She acts like she doesn't like being held and loved on, but when I let her go, she grooms herself for a minute and then turns around and hops back in my lap. She is a tease.






Apollo, trying to steal my clementine, which I found out is really just a miniature orange. 
After I peeled it, she grabbed the peel and ran off with it.





Relaxing in the laundry basket.











Groom me, Sophie!






Nope, me first.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 14, 2007)

I love these girls! Apollo just looks so regal in her laundry basket. And awesome yawn video!


----------



## doodle (Jul 14, 2007)

I could look at Sophie and Apollo pics all day. That kissy pic w/Sophie is soooo cute. :inlove: They all are! 

P.S. Be careful w/the orange peels â they have oils in them that can be toxic to rabbits.


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 14, 2007)

Adorable :biggrin2:

I love your bunnies..... and your laundry basket Snazzy.


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks guys!:flowerskiss:
I didn't know that about orange peels!:shock: wow, thanks. She likes the peel better than the orange itself.:?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 15, 2007)

I give Pebbles the white part of the orange peel.

Rainbows!


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks PB, I'll do that.


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm finally back, yay! I haven't been on for almost 3 weeks because I moved, and I just got the internet working yesterday. It is nice having our own place. The buns seem happy, but confused. Apollo is adjusting a bit better than Sophie. They love all the freedom. I've never slept in the same room with them before. They like to bounce around on the bed when I'm sleeping. If one jumps up, the other has to follow. They take naps up there too. I love bunnies in my bed, hehehe. I think the move and all the neutral territory has made their bond closer,too.

This is the living room, with my sister's coffee table, couch & chair





My dads extra entertainment center. The lamp is mine though!





Apollo exploring





Bedroom










Apollo, very warm before we got a/c





checking out their toy box





Sophie lounging










Behind the chair





Apollo, ruler of the apartment





In mid- hop





Princess Sophie





Apollo investigates the bathroom





In their favorite nap spot, behind the chair





Just being cute


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 15, 2007)

I looove the pics of the new place and the buns! I bet they are happy as clams there. Looks so nice and homey. Congrats!


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 15, 2007)

More pictures. Last weekend I went to the clark county fair and saw the 4-H bunnies. There were probably 40 something buns there, lots of different breeds. It was dark in the barn, so the pictures aren't very good.

Charlotte the Flemish






this poor guy was so scared.





A pretty Rex 





another Flemmie





the first AFL I've seen in person





Charles the Dutch





A Satin 





French Angora. She looked soo hot.





a little Lionhead





a sad looking Holland lop





Polish or ND, can't remember





George the Flemmie





Missy the ND 





a cute Lionhead





Theo the Lop mix





A friendly Holland





Mini Rex





English Spot mix


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 15, 2007)

It's so sad, all the bunnies are on wire bottom cages, and alot of them are rusty! Poor things. All very attractive, I want them...


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh man, have I missed seeing pictures of the girls :biggrin2:!

I like your new place, too! I can't wait until my fiance and I move out of his mom's place and into our own in February, I hope .


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 15, 2007)

I know, most of them seemed so unhappy. Only the large breeds had solid bottom cages, most of them were very small and rusty. I'll admit I was tempted to take a few buns home..:whistling


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks guys. We really like it here.:biggrin2: 
I'm uploading a video I forgot about, I'll post it in a bit.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

*kellyjade wrote: *


> Princess Sophie




Look familar....


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 15, 2007)

Done!


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 15, 2007)

Haha, yep, we have the same tent. Sophie ripped the foam out of the pad it came with, so I put her pink princess bed in there instead.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

*No one has here. They better not.*



*kellyjade wrote: *


> Haha, yep, we have the same tent. Sophie ripped the foam out of the pad it came with, so I put her pink princess bed in there instead.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh im so glad you guys are back and well :hug:

The girls are beautiful as usual!! They look cuter and cuter every time I see them!!

I love your apartment, it looks very cosy :bunny24

Silvie:heartshinn:bunny17:and the new girl:brownbunny


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks so much, Silvie!:big kiss:I'm very glad to be back too.:biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome back! 

Your apartment looks awesome! The bunnies look like they love it 

Apollo and Sophie are looking beautiful as always. I love this one of Apollo lounging:






so cute!


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Haley. I love that picture too.:biggrin2:

A few more pics. I need to get more of Sophie but the lighting is not good for a black bun. I reaally want a new camera.

Apollo and her elephriend





Peek-a-bun
















These 2 are from yesterday morning











yummy apple leaf






Apollo standing in front of the fan this morning






kisses


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 25, 2007)

Yay, it's sunny today. Good lighting for Sophie pics. 




























And some of both the little snugglers


----------



## naturestee (Aug 25, 2007)

Awesome pics! The girls look so happy in their new apartment. Such spoiled little beasties! Give them both a nose kiss for me, will you? Especially Apollo, I adore her. :inlove:


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 25, 2007)

I certainly will! Thanks Angela.


----------



## kellyjade (Sep 1, 2007)

Today we went to the Central WI state fair, and there were sooo many beautiful bunnies there for the rabbit show. And of course I took a hundred pictures.






English Spots





these little white guys were so adorable





there were a lot of Rexes and Mini Rexes.





Tan..he was very curious





Harlequin Dutch





One of my favorites.










I love this one's coloring





Aww hehe










another favorite





Dutchies















Polish





the only Lionhead there










size comparison- ND and Californian





I looove this color.





Leon- he was really friendly.





Jersey Wooly





Very cute ND










This Rex was stunning










French Lop! the first I've ever seen.





another Spot





another Wooly





Silver Fox- he was huge.





Phew! that's all I've got.


----------



## kellyjade (Sep 15, 2007)

Sophie killed my syringe today.:headsmack
Last night she had a gas attack. After two doses of simethicone and tummy massages she got better and started eating again.:yes:So I left the syringe on my nightstand and went to bed. I woke up to find her happily chewing the rubber end off the syringe on the other side of the room. She didn't eat it, thank God, I found the pieces. I had to laugh, because she reeally hates being syringed simethicone, so I think she had it all planned. Somebun also knocked down one of the David Sedaris books on my nightstand, and chewed the cover almost all the way off.:grumpy: But Sophie got her revenge.

Here is the victim





Here is the culprit.

"How could you suspect me!?"


----------



## kellyjade (Sep 19, 2007)

Piccies 








Loppy Apollo
















Yawn





















so sleepy..





















I moved my kitty in yesterday. The buns are being pretty nonchalant about him being here. Apollo likes to show off for him, binkying past him and such. Here he is:






And heres a video of Apollo playing in her cage.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 19, 2007)

They are sssoo adorable! The are tottaly two of my favorite bunnies on here 

I love the yawning pic! Too cute!

Keep the pics comin' :hearts


----------



## kellyjade (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Silvie! I love your bunnies too!:bunnyhug:


----------



## kellyjade (Sep 26, 2007)

I got a couple videos of the girlies playing in their cage this morning.

Enjoy!:bunnydance:


----------



## kellyjade (Sep 29, 2007)

Just adding these pictures of my cat because I think they're funny (and also because I want to test out my new avatar.)

Tokyo is trying to fit in with the bunnies, he likes to go up in their cage and eat their hay.:craziness Maybe he thinks I'll pay more attention to him if I think he's a bunny,hehehe.

_"Mom, there's a _cat _in my cage!"











_


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 29, 2007)

Omg that is waaayyy to cute!

Their cage always looks so clean! How do you do it?


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 29, 2007)

*That picture of Tokyo and Apollo is too cute! I'm surprised she's so calm about it. My cats like to go into Ookpiks cage too, but Ookpik does not approve. lol*


----------



## kellyjade (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys.:biggrin2: They are pretty tolerant of the kitty, there's just the occasional lunge/grunt from one of the buns when he forgets his manners..he is learning though.
About their cage..they keep it pretty clean, it's under the bed where the biggest mess is.:?


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 20, 2007)

new Sophollo piccies! 


_Hi! you haz treat?
_






_No oats in this box...why?_






_Nappytime
_






_I iz a stuffy
_






_Pet?
_










_Exhausted bunnehs are exhausted_





^This is my firstEVER Sophie dbf picture!:biggrin2:

I finished making the bunnies' halloween costumes last night, I'm happy with how they turned out.:weee:I think I'll do a photo shoot of them in their costumes today, and maybe post one in the haunted bunny contest thread.


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 20, 2007)

_From Sophie Bumblebun & Apollo Ladybun_


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 20, 2007)

[align=center]*OMG they are *[/align]

[align=center]*ADORABLE*.[/align]

[align=center]*Susan*[/align]


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Susan!

those pics make me laugh every time I see them- especially at Sophie's wings, she looks like she's about to fly away, hehehe.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 21, 2007)

They are so cute! I llloovee their costumes! So adorable. Give them kisses from me


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 21, 2007)

Awww! I looove their Halloweeny pictures! Your ladies are sooo adorable.


p.s....I hate that RO sometimes doesn't send me email notifications of new posts in the BEST threads...ahem...your thread, lol, because I miss out on all the cuteness!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2007)

:shock:I want!


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww, thanks guys!

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :shock:I want!


Mine!:duelyou can come visit themwhenever you want though. And bring your trio!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 21, 2007)

Those are the cutest things I've ever seen! 

Did you make those costumes?


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks! Yup, I made them..I'm still surprised I managed to pull it off, LOL


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 22, 2007)

I was too busy looking to read where you said that! Sorry. I just found it.

I think Apollo is just as cute as anything! and you making Sophie the bumble bee was perfect with her furry little self!


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 22, 2007)

No problem! Hehe, yeah-I thought of Sophie's costume first, and then it just seemed obvious that Apollo should be a ladybug.


----------



## Haley (Oct 22, 2007)

How do I manage to miss so many great blogs?! I love all the new pics.

This girl looks like Lucy's twin. Shes adorable (and probably not as mean ):






Your babies are just precious. Im so jealous of your halloween costumes. Next year you should offer to make costumes for bunnies- you could make some money, Id buy!


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL Haley, thank you.They were really simple to make, almost fun!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 25, 2007)

I just love their Halloween costumes!! So creative. They are way ahead in the contest poll too!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 3, 2007)

We need an update


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 3, 2007)

I know, it's been too long.:headsmack I think I have some pics I haven't posted, just need to stop being lazy and go upload them.


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, picture update time.

They're doing great, and love attention more than ever now. They've never demanded it, but now they're seeking me out much more for cuddle time. I can't believe Apollo's turning two next month, and Sophie in Feb. My girls are growing up!:inlove:








_ I disapprove of toys on my head.._





















I love this one:






No Soph, you can't have my drink






_I can't reach it !






_Apollo looves her big bunny.
















_Getting...






Very...






Sleepy.





_
Random kitty pic 






We got snow! this is what it looks like out my living room window:






And, I got a job today. I went in for an interview, and got hired on the spot, that was pretty unexpected. So now I work at The Store (such a creative name) convenience store starting Wednesday.
_
_


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 14, 2007)

_* Lov*__*e,
*_* Apollo & Sophie












































*




*
*


----------



## naturestee (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh wow, looke at Sophie in her dress! Soooo cute! They're both such darling little girls. They must come live with... er, visit me!


----------



## Haley (Dec 16, 2007)

Aww they are so cute! I always seem to miss pics when you post them at first but Im always excited to catch up since you take so many great pictures!

First, I love this:






That has got to be about the cutest thing in the whole world! And I love their holiday pictures as well! Sophie looks so beautiful in her little dress. 

Oh and congrats on the new job!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 19, 2007)

I just went through your entire blog in one sitting, and I'm overwhelmed by how GORGEOUS Sophie and Apolla are! I just about had a fit at the costume pics, I've never ever seen anything so cute in my life!


*Passes out*


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 19, 2007)

Aww, thank you!! 

I was playing around with a movie making program on my comp (didn't even know I had it!) and made this slideshow.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 19, 2007)

Your bunnies are beautiful! What cute girls. Where did you find pink NIC panels? Also, how exactly did you make their cage? I'd really like to make one with that layout for Rory!


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks! I got my NIC's at a store called Pamida, I've also seen pink ones at Shopko. 

When I was building my cage, I kind of loosely followed TrixieRabbit's awesome cage plans, they are here: 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15348&forum_id=21&page=17


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

You take awesome pics! How are the girls doing? :biggrin2:


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 21, 2007)

They're doing good, thanks for asking! I'm getting ready to try and herd them into their cage with a salad so I can go to a Christmas party type thing. We'll see how it goes...Sophie usually tries to grab a mouthful of salad and run away with it, or stand in the cage doorway so I can't lock her in, cheeky girl! :rollseyes


----------

